# Bent frames!



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Post cars with bent frames so people can see what happens when you dont reinforce your frame!!!!!!!!!!!! So they can learn from our past experinces!!


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

good idea.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Where is that pic of the black Regal or Cutlass with the nice pinstripes and/or silver leafing and gray interior that has the roof all creased to shit??? :dunno: That one is all messed up! :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

I remember seeing a box caprice on here that looked like the frame just broke at the rear arches, and the body folded in half


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

i know there has got to be some people on this website that has pics...come on guys lets post those pics..!!! YUH!


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

There is a topic already.


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

looks like this one broke :dunno:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Nov 6 2008, 01:05 PM~12081647
> *looks like this one broke :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


the pic of the green box caprice looks worse than this


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Nov 6 2008, 04:21 PM~12081774
> *the pic of the green box caprice looks worse than this
> *



the one with the caddy moldings?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Nov 6 2008, 04:05 PM~12081647
> *looks like this one broke :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad day. :tears:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

is that one of clairfbee frame wraps?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Nov 6 2008, 02:05 PM~12081647
> *looks like this one broke :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Nov 6 2008, 02:05 PM~12081647
> *looks like this one broke :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


damn this video would be priceless


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

WOW!


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

post videos of cars getting there frames bent then if you have them..i heard that there were some on a 360 video or some on truucha videos...just post them...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i wanna see the vid of that one caddy, coe u know which one im talking about, there was a pic on here of it folded into a J shape.

cant find that topic tho


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

heres the caprice i was talking about


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Nov 6 2008, 01:26 PM~12081819
> *is that one of clairfbee frame wraps?
> *


 hno:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Nov 6 2008, 04:52 PM~12083284
> *heres the caprice i was talking about
> 
> 
> ...


wtf , dam its fuking bad, shit :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Nov 6 2008, 07:52 PM~12083284
> *heres the caprice i was talking about
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS ON 360 LOW VIDEO#1 OR #2


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Nov 6 2008, 06:52 PM~12083284
> *heres the caprice i was talking about
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i figured that was the one you were talking about. i was searching franticly for the pics/ movie i have of it before it broke. the frame was reinforced too, but there was a shit ton of batteries in that trunk. like 20 of them...


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 6 2008, 07:04 PM~12084532
> *yeah i figured that was the one you were talking about. i was searching franticly for the pics/ movie i have of it before it broke. the frame was reinforced too, but there was a shit ton of batteries in that trunk. like 20 of them...
> *


 20 batts dam, :0 but still shouldnt of bend like that, if it had a reinforced frame, how many inches was it hitting before it bent like that, any videos,


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Nov 6 2008, 09:11 PM~12084615
> *20 batts dam, :0  but still shouldnt of bend like that, if it had a reinforced frame, how many inches was it hitting before it bent like that, any videos,
> *


i have a video of it somewhere that i took back in 2005 i think... we were all supposed to go nose up with some other fools, but they bailed, so we took the car to a taco place and hopped it and it was hitting maybe 50 inches, i expected more, but the trunk caught fire so they had to call it quits... ill look again for the movie, by the way, that car had the interior from a coupe deville in it, dashboard and all. it was a realy nice car, shame what happened to it.


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Nov 6 2008, 02:05 PM~12081647
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Looks like the lac only had 12 batteries,crazy shit...........


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 6 2008, 08:52 PM~12085629
> *i have a video of it somewhere that i took back in 2005 i think...  we were all supposed to go nose up with some other fools, but they bailed, so we took the car to a taco place and hopped it and it was hitting maybe 50 inches, i expected more, but the trunk caught fire so they had to call it quits... ill look again for the movie, by the way, that car had the interior from a coupe deville in it, dashboard and all. it was a realy nice car, shame what happened to it.
> *


 when you get the video post it up,


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Nov 7 2008, 01:21 AM~12087091
> *when you get the video post it up,
> *



i searched fro HOURS last night for that video. i searched every folder and file on my computer. i think its on my external hard drive, because i had to reformat my computer some time ago and may just not have reloaded the file. i think i have a few vids of it actually. i know theres one vid i have, the ass gets stuck in the locked up position ( the bumper was up to my face and im 5'9'') and the trunk catches fire, and the switchman starts jumpng for the trunk blowing into it, lol, like its gonna put out the fire hahaha, thats why they stopped hopping it. earlier that night he was just putting fresh pumps in it and the batteries were being charged some in the car some out of the car. i think one of the battery cables musta come loose and arced on some residual oil in the trunk pan... like i said. the car was done all the right way interior and out. i think its just the way the suspension was set up, it was putting extra force on the frame the way the chains were set up...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 7 2008, 07:22 AM~12088150
> *i searched fro HOURS last night for that video. i searched every folder and file on my computer. i think its on my external hard drive, because i had to reformat my computer some time ago and may just not have reloaded the file. i think i have a few vids of it actually. i know theres one vid i have, the ass gets stuck in the locked up position ( the bumper was up to my face and im 5'9'') and the trunk catches fire, and the switchman starts jumpng for the trunk blowing into it, lol, like its gonna put out the fire hahaha, thats why they stopped hopping it. earlier that night he was just putting fresh pumps in it and the batteries were being charged some in the car some out of the car. i think one of the battery cables musta come loose and arced on some residual oil in the trunk pan ... like i said. the car was done all the right way  interior and out. i think its just the way the suspension was set up, it was putting extra force on the frame the way the chains were set up...
> *


Not to be a dick but if there is enough oil sitting in the trunk to catch fire its not donr right. Also the weight shouldn't have been an issue if done correctly. I've done a 62 with 18 batteries and 6 pumps and it all was in the rear section of the trunk, nothing under the parcel shelf, and it never so much as tweaked a 1/4 panel.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Nov 6 2008, 06:52 PM~12083284
> *heres the caprice i was talking about
> 
> 
> ...


hno:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Gotta do your homework and spend a little change to get the car built right.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 7 2008, 01:02 PM~12090210
> *Not to be a dick but if there is enough oil sitting in the trunk to catch fire its not donr right. Also the weight shouldn't have been an issue if done correctly. I've done a 62 with 18 batteries and 6 pumps and it all was in the rear section of the trunk, nothing under the parcel shelf, and it never so much as tweaked a 1/4 panel.
> *



like i said, he just put the pumps back in it before it hopped, he musta spilled some? it wasn't that big of a fire... mostly smoke


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Nov 6 2008, 04:52 PM~12083284
> *heres the caprice i was talking about
> 
> 
> ...


Thats insane :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

yuh post videos and pics of what you got!!


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

that big body got f*cked up.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

that big body was on a cali-swangin at the individuals 4th of july piknik and got trashed on purpose it seemed. That green caprice looks crazy like some one also did that on purpose over locking it with the chains so bad that it pulled the rear and down??


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

a lotta cats get their frames wrapped, and some dont. if frame buckeling were really a common problem as some would believe, you would figure there would be more pics or vids of the aftermath of those who did without the wrap.

is the wrap a must have, or just a scare tactic for install shops to get more work??????????????????????  :dunno: :uh: :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Nov 9 2008, 01:35 PM~12105556
> *
> 
> 
> ...




BAWAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

there was a big body fleetwood here in MN AT THE CINCO DE MAYO SHOW a year or 2 back that buckled real badly. It was insane. I can't find the pics though. Also don't think it was reinforced also


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mondayharbin_@Nov 9 2008, 12:59 PM~12105402
> *a lotta cats get their frames wrapped, and some dont. if frame buckeling were really a common problem as some would believe, you would figure there would be more pics or vids of the aftermath of those who did without the wrap.
> 
> is the wrap a must have, or just a scare tactic for install shops to get more work??????????????????????    :dunno:  :uh:  :around:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :buttkick: Man....... are you a dumbass....... :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Nov 9 2008, 12:35 PM~12105556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Ouch


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Nov 9 2008, 04:35 PM~12105556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :tears: :tears:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:yes: :420:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

gotta atleast rap the humps


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 11 2008, 05:24 PM~12128811
> *gotta atleast rap the humps
> *



x2


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Nov 9 2008, 02:28 PM~12105816
> *  :tears:  :tears:
> *


damn was that wraped?

my thing is if you got enough money to clean ass paint get your frame done your frame should be done before the paint :uh: 

if your shit is wraped right a frame should NEVER do that we have gravity on earth but not that much...shit


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:0 :tears:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 9 2008, 02:22 PM~12105783
> * Ouch
> *


Yeah with a car that clean and the paint so nice ouch that really must be bad. Did it flip over or just hop and the frame snapped in half?!?!?


----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Nov 9 2008, 05:28 PM~12105816
> *  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Damn :uh: :0


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah i dont know ive seen alot of people on here with pics of there cars and with pics of there quarters buckled and spring pockets busted ect. ect.... but no one has really posted any pics....


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Nov 6 2008, 04:52 PM~12083284
> *heres the caprice i was talking about
> 
> 
> ...


Thats crazy was it at least hitting some good inches


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

curious EXACTLY where on the frame it broke. Gotta learn from these mistakes, could save alot more cars.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i travel a lot to car shows around the eastern seaboard and i see lots of people 3 wheeling and hopping un reinforced cars. sometimes i tell them, hey man its a good idea to reinforce blah blah blah, and their always like nad its all good man, then i come back for another show another time and dont see the same people... cus they breakin their shit...


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 16 2008, 06:56 PM~12172795
> *i travel a lot to car shows around the eastern seaboard and i see lots of people 3 wheeling and hopping un reinforced cars. sometimes i tell them, hey man its a good idea to reinforce blah blah blah, and their always like nad its all good man, then i come back for another show another time and dont see the same people... cus they breakin their shit...
> *


then everbody says "hydraulics will ruin your car" and give the homies that do there car right a bad name that the cars break all the time


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Nov 7 2008, 06:21 PM~12093888
> *that big body was on a  cali-swangin at the individuals 4th of july piknik and got trashed on purpose it seemed.  That green caprice looks crazy like some one also did that on purpose over locking it with the chains so bad that it pulled the rear and down??
> *


The big body was from the la Individuals and Hyro didnt give a fuck he was hopping the ass...saying no salvage title we dont give a fuck ,,Hi low was doing there cars back then only partials :angry:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Nov 16 2008, 05:42 PM~12172751
> *curious EXACTLY where on the frame it broke.  Gotta learn from these mistakes, could save alot more cars.
> *


Looks like just behind the door. Look at the arch it's still stock shape. This is why partial wraps are a joke, it just moves the stress elsewhere.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 16 2008, 08:26 PM~12174384
> *Looks like just behind the door. Look at the arch it's still stock shape. This is why partial wraps are a joke, it just moves the stress elsewhere.
> *


yeah but no one but a handful will admit that, even after seeing it first hand!

actually anytime you see metal instantly go from one thickness to another, its worse than no reinforcements usually.

if your gonna plate your humps, at least tape the metal at the ends or step it down to 3/16 to 1/8" for a few inches first.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Nothing I love more than the vertical edge welded at the end of the plate. Talk about a stress riser.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i had a partial wrap and my frame cracked right in front of the humps where the reinforcement stopped. i had another plate added to the bottom side of the frame in front of the original wrapping, and it seems to help, but now that i run 4 accumulators, im not worried about the frame anymore, i rarely 3 wheel it and never hop it.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 17 2008, 10:42 AM~12178893
> *i had a partial wrap and my frame cracked right in front of the humps where the reinforcement stopped.  i had another plate added to the bottom side of the frame in front of the original wrapping, and it seems to help, but now that i run 4 accumulators, im not worried about the frame anymore, i rarely 3 wheel it and never hop it.
> *


Thats exactly what we are talking about. That is very common in any application not just our frames. Trailer repairs, semi trucks, ... doesn't really matter. The properties of the material still behave the same. Even a weld bead has stress risers if it's not leved off with a sander. The peaks and dipps in the bead cause areas of stress that can be a starting point for a crack.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yeah, if i get lucky, my brother moves out soon and i get the garage to my self. im wanna bring in another frame and wrap it better, and get another rolling chasis, then i can just swap it out when its done...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

so is it bad to weld verticle on the frame at the end of the reinforcment. But its alright to join two pieces together.? What if u box the frame its still bad to do a verticle weld?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 17 2008, 11:55 AM~12179392
> *so is it bad to weld verticle on the frame at the end of the reinforcment. But its alright to join two pieces together.? What if u box the frame its still bad to do a verticle weld?
> *



i been seeing people do diagonals lately...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 17 2008, 11:55 AM~12179392
> *so is it bad to weld verticle on the frame at the end of the reinforcment. But its alright to join two pieces together.?  What if u box the frame its still bad to do a verticle weld?
> *


It's alway better to joint 2 pieces at atleast a 45 degree angle. This gives more weld area and doesn't create the stress at the joint. I avoid welds that are at a 90 degree angle whenever possible. They are always inherently weaker.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Shit man I've been finishing up my elco frame fully boxed and etc. But now I'm afraid of how strong my frame will be. My friend is a welder here at pearl harbor and told me to weld verticle, well okay to, but not a long period of time. Then another guy told me to join at an angle, but too late my frame is 90 percent done. Should I be okay?.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm goin to be running 3 pump 12 batts.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

It is what it is now man. If its fully boxed and the welds penetrated good you should be good. I just don't like to leave anything to chance.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah bro thanks makes me feel better. But if anything happens, I'm keeping you accountable. Nah jokes!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

nah i think youll be fine. pics of the frame?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Acouple years ago a guy from uce was liftin his s10 truck and was by himself while he was under the bed of the truck. It was high enough where he was sitting up working on it and somehow the bed and chasis fell on his shoulder and back. His wife and mom never knew he was under there til they called his phone and found him under the truck. He was trying to yell for help but the weight of the back half was so bad that he could barely breathe and that's why he couldn't make a sound. But now he doesn't ride no more, he said every bump he feels his back hurts.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh my bad I thought I was in another topic. Sorry guys.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

you should be fine ive always done frames with vertical welds n not had a problem aslong as your welds are good and strong and have good penetration you should be fine ,my 1st frame i did i had a hook up on strips of 4" steel so i did my frame with that around the humps was done in like 8 bits on the outsides so it had a shed load of verticle welds that car did low 60s and was built 5 years ago and the frame is still in service now under a different car 

have you ever looked at the frame on voodoo


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 17 2008, 07:19 PM~12183640
> *you should be fine ive always done frames with vertical welds n not had a problem aslong as your welds are good and strong and have good penetration you should be fine ,my 1st frame i did i had a hook up on strips of 4" steel so i did my frame with that around the humps was done in like 8 bits on the outsides so it had a shed load of verticle welds that car did low 60s and was built 5 years ago and the frame is still in service now under a different car
> 
> have you ever looked at the frame on voodoo
> *


My first 2 frames were done like that as well. I just know more now and do things differently for piece of mind.


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

I took a class for welding and vertical up weld is the strongest weld that you can apply


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

damn whats the story on the regal? was it wrapped or just partial?
good thing im getting a fully wrapped frame


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah I seen voodoo. I'm gonna post pics soon but its been fkn raining and storming the past 2 weeks, now the frame got exposed to the rain and small color occured during the rain. Ah I'll grind down the frame and make everything nice then cover it with ppg poxy primer.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locoriderz_@Nov 18 2008, 12:21 AM~12187104
> *I took a class for welding and vertical up weld is the strongest weld that you can apply
> *


As apposed to a vertical down yes. That isn't what we're discussing though. That would be more of weld techiques. We are talking about design lay out and avoiding a vertical seam if possible.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

thats why I gave up hopping :yes:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Nov 18 2008, 06:32 PM~12193873
> *thats why I gave up hopping :yes:
> *


Hopping doesn't break frames, poor fabrication does.


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

on with the pics


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Nov 18 2008, 06:45 PM~12194033
> *on with the pics
> *


x2


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

pics !pics!pics! dang that is why i started this topic!!!!! culeros!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

How many more pics are needed. There are 3 very good examples posted.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 18 2008, 06:39 PM~12193964
> *Hopping doesn't break frames, poor fabrication does.
> *



troof.


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm sure i'll get some shit for this, but maybe reinforcing your frame is'nt all its cracked up to be.Think of all the people out there who ride with no reinforcements, yet only 3-4 pics showing extreme side effects..... just a thought......


----------



## MEENGREENGTP (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Nov 18 2008, 11:08 PM~12197998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was this at indy truck bash??


----------



## MEENGREENGTP (Nov 17, 2008)

man this topic.. never EVER crossed my mind.. ive had alot of cousins with lows y'kno.. and i was younger then.. just wanted to see them hit the switch... im 20 now.. i bust my ass and right now i got 5 cars.. i want to build my first lowrider.. a regal, cutlass, or a monte... but this article is almost ALMOST making me have second thoughts... that green chevy broke my heart.. and that beautiful regal... and the caddy... damn.. DAMN!


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEENGREENGTP_@Nov 18 2008, 11:32 PM~12198483
> *man this topic.. never EVER  crossed my mind.. ive had alot of cousins with lows y'kno.. and i was younger then.. just wanted to see them hit the switch... im 20 now.. i bust my ass and right now i got 5 cars.. i want to build my first lowrider.. a regal, cutlass, or a monte... but this article is almost ALMOST making me have second thoughts... that green chevy broke my heart.. and that beautiful regal... and the caddy... damn.. DAMN!
> *


dont let this deture you at all man. these were all either done wrong, over worked, or just something went wrong but it very rarely happens.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

dang i guess bent frames dont happen as much as i thought...cause there arent very many pics.....


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 18 2008, 06:39 PM~12193964
> *Hopping doesn't break frames, poor fabrication does.
> *


Hopping doesn't help the matter though


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Nov 19 2008, 11:02 AM~12200468
> *dang i guess bent frames dont happen as much as i thought...cause there arent very many pics.....
> *


It happens, i've seen 3 cracked/broken frames this year...no reinforcements +3 wheeling was the cause for 2 of them and hopping with only stress points done was the cause of the 3rd. Cars are still driveable and don't look any different but need new frames. The cars pictured in this topic look like they were seriously overworked.


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Nov 18 2008, 11:08 PM~12197998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN guess they should have taken more time and done it right. Pretty bad when its only bags that did that


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Nov 6 2008, 02:26 PM~12081819
> *is that one of clairfbee frame wraps?
> *


You should watch your mouth


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Nov 19 2008, 02:12 PM~12201606
> *You should watch your mouth
> *


why, is it doing tricks??? :dunno:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Nov 19 2008, 01:26 AM~12198119
> *I'm sure i'll get some shit for this, but maybe reinforcing your frame is'nt all its cracked up to be.Think of all the people out there who ride with no reinforcements, yet only 3-4 pics showing extreme side effects..... just a thought......
> *


Back in the day just about everyone I knew that had juice had no reinforcements and they all broke/cracked something at one time or another. Some were minor stuff that was fixed, and one that I remember was almost as bad as that regal. This was back in the mid 90s and none of them (that I can remember) were getting major inches. Just mild hopping and 3wheeling.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Nov 19 2008, 01:26 AM~12198119
> *I'm sure i'll get some shit for this, but maybe reinforcing your frame is'nt all its cracked up to be.Think of all the people out there who ride with no reinforcements, yet only 3-4 pics showing extreme side effects..... just a thought......
> *


I've lost count of how many rides I've seen with fucked up frames. Some are just harder to tell than others. Buckled 1/4 panels, stress cracked windshield pillars, uneven trunk gaps, broken filler panels, bumper gaps that are off 1" from one side to the other....

If you don't mind driving a beatdown ride around, no you don't need to reinforce. If you want your shit to be nice wrap it up.


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Nov 19 2008, 11:12 AM~12201606
> *You should watch your mouth
> *


 :0


----------



## MEENGREENGTP (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Nov 19 2008, 04:28 AM~12198976
> *dont let this deture you at all man. these were all either done wrong, over worked, or just something went wrong but it very rarely happens.
> *


 i dont want to take the chance y'kno.. im looking at this 78 monte a few blocks away from my crib its CLEAN as hell CLEAN in a little neighborhood.. not to much traffic flows thru there, and its off a side street.. i been seeing that same car sit for 5 years + y'kno.. they cover it in the winter but it dont move! iwant it.. i need it! clean!! and i was looking at ccehydraulics.com and they sell reinforced frames for 3,500 and extended upper a arms i think for like 400.. and the same for the bottom... i want to get the car and put a solid foundation underneath it before i do anything else to it.. and the rear-end.. and start from there.. i was thinking the "fuerte" kit from cce.. i dont kno.. im new to this!


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

check out bmh's special pretty good price + from what ive herad products GREAT and from whati know customer service is a+


----------



## MEENGREENGTP (Nov 17, 2008)

> check out bmh's special pretty good price + from what ive herad products GREAT and from whati know customer service is a+
> whats bmh? :dunno:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS... #1 in the industry


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

*cough* PRO HOPPER! *cough*


----------



## pacman (Dec 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

i wanna see the frames where they snapped at.... to


----------

